# Smoked shrimp & kielbasa with Qview



## teedawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok so i was curious how this would turn out. I made this for a "Low boil" Cookout i attended. Very very new to smoking. equipment was a Master Forge vertical charcoal smoker.

I used kingsford charcoal briquettes, and mesquite wood chips. I had some leftover chips that I wanted to use up since I switched to chunks.

I laid the charcoal in a "smaller"minion method to keep temps around 200F.

Jumbo large shrimp peeled.

Angus beef kielbasa.

Wrapped a shrimp around a slice of kielbasa. (Secure with toothpick or spear)

Then I used a memphis bbq rub and coated each bite!

I put the wood chips in the smoker prior to the shrimp to make sure I already had a nice thin blue smoke since shrimp do not take long to smoke.

Dropped them in the smoker for aprox 20-30 minutes.

Until the shrimp are no longer opaque and they were nice and pink.

I apologize for the pictures, this was the last couple pieces and the rub was not evenly distributed. 

All though it turned out awesome and the guests loved them! 

They made me feel like a pro on my smoker!!!

The Rub I used

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cup mild chili powder (use medium or hot to kick up the heat)
3 tablespoons salt
3 tablespoons black pepper
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons celery seeds
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme
3 teaspoons cumin
2 teaspoons dry mustard
2 teaspoons ground coriander
2 teaspoons ground allspice
This yields a lot and I like it I have recently also started to add and subtract some ingredients to alter the flavor some.

Now for the only good picture I have, hope all enjoy!













20140808_185752.jpg



__ teedawg
__ Aug 11, 2014


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2014)

I would be all over this. What a great smoked appetizer. Thanks for the idea.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great looking appetizer!! Nice smoke! Wrap in bacon, oh yeah!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 12, 2014)

Those DO look great!!! Fabulous job!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## roller (Aug 12, 2014)

Great idea !!!


----------



## teedawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. And wrap them in bacon I didnt even think of that. That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks fantastic!!   Thanks for the pics. 

Scott


----------

